# I need help in finding the right glue gun



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

I have started making tiny bows for a dollhouse/miniature company. I spend alot of time on the size of my glue dollop. I think there must be a glue gun, or attachments perhaps that makes a tiny dab of glue, but I can't find any.

Does anyone have any recommendations on a glue gun that makes the tiniest dab of glue?

Thanks!


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I was wondering if you could perhaps set one gun aside for this project only, and perhaps make a trigger stop that would only allow as much glue as necessary each application? I realize these get hot and this might not work, unless you plug the glue gun into rheostat and get the exact control of the heat. then perhaps you could let it heat to just right temp, which you would have to experiment to find, and go with it? same size dot of glue every time.. best wishes, ray


----------



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

That is an interesting idea! I'll talk to some mechanically inclined friends and see if it's possible.







Ray said:


> I was wondering if you could perhaps set one gun aside for this project only, and perhaps make a trigger stop that would only allow as much glue as necessary each application? I realize these get hot and this might not work, unless you plug the glue gun into rheostat and get the exact control of the heat. then perhaps you could let it heat to just right temp, which you would have to experiment to find, and go with it? same size dot of glue every time.. best wishes, ray


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

Been a while since you posted this but if you get a professional glue gun, rather than a hobby type, they have different tips available. One of the common tips is very small and would be suitable for what you are needing.


----------

